# Songs of Bob Dylan by Joan Osborne ~ this is good stuff!



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I think there's a few Dylan fans around here, & I know there's a few Joan Osborne fans, too (Strange Magic, I'm lookin' at you! :lol so I thought this might be of interest. Osborne has just released this album of Bob Dylan covers (on_ Womanly Hips Records_; love it!) I just finished listening; & really like it. She's definitely put her own spin on these songs, (the only one I didn't care for much is _Tangled Up in Blue_; but that's one of my favorite Dylan songs & I've_ never _heard a cover of it that I "approve" of ! ) 
.... this album's just really *good.*


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I will have to check it out! Thank you, laurie.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not my cup of tea as it is very differently done from the way Bob did them. But I like her "Masters of War" because is is more Dylan-like. But the idea is not to duplicate Dylan but to make a new take on it and there she has done quite well. And we always can use another rendition of Quinn the Eskimo.

Now how about she do some Neil Young covers as he is the other Dylan IMO.

Here are my favorite Dylan Covers:

Highway 61 Revisited





Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

never liked dylan just dont


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Me neither but then again, perhaps that's my problem.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i do like all along the watch tower but by Jim


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> i do like all along the watch tower but by Jim


Does Dylan have anything to do with that?
( Serious question)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Does Dylan have anything to do with that?
> ( Serious question)


Dylan wrote it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite Dylan cover:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Not my cup of tea as it is very differently done from the way Bob did them. But I like her "Masters of War" because is is more Dylan-like. But the idea is not to duplicate Dylan but to make a new take on it and there she has done quite well. And we always can use another rendition of Quinn the Eskimo.
> 
> Now how about she do some Neil Young covers as he is the other Dylan IMO.
> 
> ...


Love his "Highway 61." Less enthusiastic about "Like a Rolling Stone."


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Dylan wrote it.


Neil Young did a nice version of "Watchtower" at Bobfest (his term for the 30th Anniversary Concert).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> Love his "Highway 61." Less enthusiastic about "Like a Rolling Stone."


On second listen, you are right. Pretty weak rendition of Like a Rolling Stone.

The re-release of Still Alive and Well includes an unfinished track of another dylan cover. It is complete except for Johnny's lead guitar, but if you listen to it, you will see that if it had the lead guitar it would have been a pretty decent rendition of the song:


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

laurie, thanks for this. I'll definitely have to check it out.

Joan Osborne did covers of Dylan songs on her first two albums. _Man with the Long Black Coat_ is on _Relish_, and _Make you Feel My Love_ is on _Righteous Love_. I think they're both outstanding covers, especially _Make you Feel My Love_. She imbues that song with a ton of emotion. Apparently she's always held Dylan in very high regard.

She is perhaps the only rock artist I'd go see live these days. I've loved her since _Relish _was released. I think that _Crazy Baby_ is one of the best-and most disturbing-rock songs ever written.

Thanks again. :tiphat:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

_All Along the Watchtower_ covers: it's fun to hear all of the varied versions of this. Dave Mason's is a particular favorite of mine, but there are also those of the Indigo Girls and U2, as well as those already mentioned by Jimi and Neil. I find the song both meaningless and strangely evocative--it reminds me of a Giorgio di Chirico painting. Nobody quite like Dylan!


----------

